# Solved: Install and Run IL-2 1946 on Windows 7 64 bit



## Stray2 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello all

I just purchased IL-2 1946 from Amazon so I would have the CD version and not just the downloaded version.

It would not install from the CD. So I did a query to see if somebody had solved that particular problem.

I got a few leads and here is what I did to get it to install and run on my system.

Dell Alienware Auora 12gig ram Nvidia graphics card

Open the IL-2 1946 disk and find the "a" file it will be an Application.
right-click on it and select properties.

Check off Run this program in compatability mode
Select Windows xp (Service Pack 3)
Click on the "Apply" button

Right-click on the "A" program
Run as Administrator

It installed and then Ran for me.

Good luck.


----------

